# got a seesnake



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

I was looking at Craigslist yesterday and came acoss a Plumbing Shop closeing down. Picked up a seesnake compact. Its black and white but its in good shape and I think I got a deal on it. Now I have the funds to get a K-60


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The nice thing about SeeSnakes is that you can replace the b&w head with a color without the need to buy any adapotors or new cable.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

How much did you pay?

If you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

600 how did I do?


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

I dont think it has the 512 transmitter on it. I was thinking if I find a deal on a Locator I will get a 512 transmitter for my k-400.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

If it has a trasmitter you can see it in the spring before the camera head, if it does not one can be added at your local ridgid seesnake dealer. On the old ones you usually just hold the power button for 3-4 seconds then let off that turns it on. and off


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a hard time seeing the value in a camera you can't locate but if you can get by without the transmiter, I think you did good. $600 is a great price for a working camera, transmiter or not. Has it been reterminated a bunch of times? Any idea how much pushrod is on it?






Paul


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

100' on it. It will go down 2 inch pipe.For what I do it will work good.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

I didnt know I could add a transmitter. I will look into that.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

wooo just looked again its got the transmitter on it. Now I just got to find s good used Locator


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll give u 700


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

705


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AJ Coleman had a few.dozen of them used for real good prices. Not sure if he has any left.

As for a receiver give Marv or Kirk a call, they have a few 512 receivers at a fair price.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

its a keeper  after the new years I will buy up the rest. Thinks for all the info.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I would gladly pay 600 for it!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Mpc_mhayes said:


> its a keeper  *after the new years I will buy up the rest*. Thinks for all the info.


 
Are you saying they had more Seensnakes for sale? 





Paul


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> Are you saying they had more Seensnakes for sale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No. I mean now I need a Locator and a K-60. And maybe a small backhoe. Then I will have everything I want/need for along time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Mpc_mhayes said:


> No. I mean now I need a Locator and a K-60. And maybe a small backhoe. Then I will have everything I want/need for along time. :thumbsup:


I say that all the time, then I find the next thing I need lol


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

My names mike and I'm a toolaholic (the crowd utters 'hi mike')


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Good price


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

Hillside said:


> My names mike and I'm a toolaholic (the crowd utters 'hi mike')


I almost got his demo hammer and core drill. But then backed down. I would maybe use them 1 time a year. Maybe. I need some other stuff more. Right now I am in bangkok. Just got here a few hours ago. FUN FUN:thumbup:


----------

